# Fort Walton Beach, FL gun show



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

Fort Walton Beach, FL
N.W. Florida Fairgrounds

March 10-11, 2012
Saturday 9-5 Sunday 10-4
Adults $7.00 - 12 and under FREE


Fort Walton Beach, FL
N.W. Florida Fairgrounds

March 10-11, 2012
Saturday 9-5 Sunday 10-4
Adults $7.00 - 12 and under FREE


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

$7 good grief, same old stuff, same over priced guns...wait outside and talk to the people bringing their guns in to sell...lol


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

im thinking on passing this one by 

nothing to sell not looking for anything i cant find on here


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

FrankwT said:


> $7 good grief, same old stuff, same over priced guns...wait outside and talk to the people bringing their guns in to sell...lol


So true


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

FrankwT said:


> $7 good grief, same old stuff, same over priced guns...wait outside and talk to the people bringing their guns in to sell...lol


 
Well it is a "show", not a "sale". But you just never know what you'll find. You're right though, any deal is most likely going to be from a private seller.


Rick


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

no they are selling things, so it is a sale, not a show at a movie theater...lol


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Anyone know if the "Glock Guy" is going to be there?


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Last I heard the glock guy moved to mississippi or something.the only gun show I've seen him at this year was mobile.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bump it to the top fer the show today!


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Well the wind is kicking a little much to fish, How bout some shootin?????? Told there is some wild ragin paper runnin round out there L o L


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Yep Tom, I was attacked by paper yesterday, got a paper cut to prove it !!!

Tomorrow I'm going out for revenge, die you cellulose based fiberous material, die !

Rick


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That place was like a sardine can!!!! Geeeezzzzzz when I left at 1045 there was about a 100 yard line waiting ta get in!!!! 1st time to that un but much better then Milton. No prices I couldn't live without. 1 dealer (you figure it out) had a nice SCAR fer 2999, good thing new online they are only 2K:whistling: Lots of variety, prices weren't the best but ohhh well. 1 dealer had a PMR 30 fer 5 bills and that was marked down according to them.... :shifty: Ohhh well hope those that went had a good time!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Was GLOCK parts guy there?


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

I have been to every show from Santa Rosa Co. to Mobile; even the Bay Front Auditorium when it was here. I like to browse and it's a nice way to see a lot of hardware under one roof. I used to go just hoping for a deal. At least one good enough to offset the entry fee. Didn't find too many of those. They are seriously crowded though. It would be nice too if the talkers would carry their conversations away from the tables and out of folks' way. When the price went to $7 a while back that was about it for me. All in all, my net score from all shows is 1 Nylon holster for me and the wife picked up two hand towels that a salesman's wife was knitting. I figure with entry fees and gas, I've got my hand towels down to about $30 each.


----------



## DeerEngineer (Mar 4, 2012)

I've been to the Pensacola show twice and I doubt I go back. I pretty much know what type guns I like and I can track down the best place to buy them at from the comfort of my own couch. There are no deals at such gun show.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

scubapro said:


> Was GLOCK parts guy there?


Guess not... Bummer - wanted to pick up some minus connectors and night sights...


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

There was a dealer there selling glock night sights, but it wasn't the "glock man." If I remember correctly, he was in the 2nd to last aisle in the biggest room, toward the restrooms. There also may have been some in the "lowest" room.


----------



## bass186 (Oct 7, 2010)

ZombieKiller said:


> There was a dealer there selling glock night sights, but it wasn't the "glock man." If I remember correctly, he was in the 2nd to last aisle in the biggest room, toward the restrooms. There also may have been some in the "lowest" room.


The Glock guy was there in the first room you enter in the far back right corner. He is from Panama City. His name is Gary Barner 706-414-9674 or [email protected]


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Gun show was a disappointment


----------



## Cow with Gun (Feb 11, 2012)

Went to find me a soft side rifle case, only person had cases, and they only had 2, every thing else was drap bags,

There is going to be a show in loxley the 23-25, dont think it will be that big.


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

last time i saw glock parts guy in FWB a few months back, he only had one brand night sights (tfo) and they were expensive

very nice couple, but its just easier/cheaper to get the parts online

i usually buy my - connectors from miles now, pretty cheap depending on what he has in stock

(p.s the "GLOCK" guy i am referreing to is the older couple, dont think they are from PC, must be a new guy there)


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes, the elderly couple is who I was referring to. The "new" guy who was there is affiliated with them in some way (friends, partners, etc.). The wife of the other guy has been very ill lately -- thus why the difference in the personnel manning the tables.

I only use the OEM "Minus" connectors, thus why I usually get them from these folks. Glock is picky who they sell the minus connectors to (military & law enforcement armorers), but this guy has a source for them in Israel. As a Glock armorer, I can't buy them directly from Glock...

He (they) cut me a deal on the price -- so I always try to pick up a few each show, and was able to do so this past weekend. 

You are right on the TFO night sights... That is what he had, and they weren't the best price available. I specifically wanted the Trijicon HD sights that are the subject of another thread. He didn't have them -- but I found a set at a gun shop in Indiana yesterday while traveling.


----------

